# Pouring jigs



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Has any one on here ever poured a lead and tungsten jig? This is done with powdered tungsten. You can get it in bulk, but I don't have a few grand just laying around. I found some in small 1/4oz. jars, for around $ 12-15 bucks. I'm wanting to pour some stand up 120th oz. mushroom head jigs. i'm still waiting on a reply from some one that has done this. My question is, will the heavier tungsten migrate towards the the bottom when poured, and how fast would that happen? I have tested some of the commercial mushroom head jigs that are supposed stand up. But they are too rounded and just fall over, but the heavier ones do stand up ,because the bottom is flat. I managed to pour some that did have a flat spot, on what i call the bottom. I have caught some very big Perch on them, the faster they hit the bottom the chances for getting past the Little ones means more exposure to the jumbo's.


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

My question would be if would sink to the bottom of the melting pot. I would think that to keep it suspended in the melted lead, you would need some way to agitate it.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

That may be so,but I'm not sure if the powder will adhere to the lead.The jigs are so small I don't think I even have time to stir it.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

I personally would not waste the money on it… It’s cheaper to buy them


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

True,however the type of jig heads < mushroom> the hooks are too large.


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

I really doubt that the jig will stand up when it hits bottom. Looks good on paper. Try throwing some in a clear creek and watch. The line alone will have it laying on it's side.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

multi species angler said:


> I really doubt that the jig will stand up when it hits bottom. Looks good on paper. Try throwing some in a clear creek and watch. The line alone will have it laying on it's side.


That's what I'm trying to overcome.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I don't think this will work, don't think the powder will mix with the lead. What you could try is mixing the powder with an epoxy or a clear coat paint and brush it on the flat part of the mushroom jig. It would add weight to that specific area and you could control the application to the correct area. That is, if it will mix in with the medium, but it should. I would try clear coat before epoxy, it will allow for a thinner application. You may have to use heat to get it to dry faster, like in a toast oven.

I used to work for a company that did something similar to this with powdered silver to make touch screen circuits.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

That may be some thing to try. I have 2.5 oz.of Titanium, the same amount of Tungsten.these were used as a coating on experimental parachute release buckles,that showed no significant advantage over the oem products. We don't know the process that was used. But they gave us small amounts just for helping. I know one guy mixed the Titanium with a medium,and had his name just above the door handles on his Camaro, it looked nice.


----------

